# MA vs PTK - Negros Occidental



## MAC (Mar 18, 2007)

Fact

Modern Arnis
Classic Arnis is art of blade.It´s part of Modern Arnis.
1.Remy Presas was born in Hinigaran Negros Occidental.
2.Presas family style was blade oriented.Jose Presas train troops in jungle bolo.Leon Presas train Remy in family style ocho ocho,espada y daga etc.
3.R.A.Presas set up a gymnasium in Bacolod and open school of Arnis.
4.R.A.Presas 1936
5.Presas can use term Kali but he prefered Arnis.Is true that there´s no titles in this time.

Pekiti Tirsia
1.Family Tortal is from Negros Occidental.
2.Conrado Tortal train Espada y Daga etc and was policemen in Victorias.
3.Grand Tuhon Gaje graduated on West Negros Colege in Bacolod.
4.Leo Tortal Gaje 1938
5.Pekiti Tirsia Arnis.Is true that there´s no titles in this time.

I heard that Leo and Remy was friends.Do you know some history of blade arts in Negros Occidental ? Have MA and PKT same roots ? Bram Frank and Kelly Worden are called blade masters,what difrent between training PTK and R.A.Presas ?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 18, 2007)

I think Bram Frank was given that as an explicit title by Prof. Presas--something like (Senior) Blade Master of Modern Arnis.


----------



## Mono (Mar 19, 2007)

Due to the facts above - I have been asking questions about any MA - PTK Connection while I was in the PI and in Hinigaran & Bocalod, Negros Occidental last year.

According to the Masters in the PI (MA & Tortal Family) there was no close connection between the two familys and no exchange of Training.

So I guess the the Presas and the Tortal Family might have known each other - but their Familysystems stayed independant.

So long!
Yours,
Philipp "Mono" Wolf

(Modern Arnis Germany - www.modern-arnis.de)


----------



## Armas (Mar 21, 2007)

From what I understand Discovery Channel wanted to pick two students that will be trained by two FMA masters. This is how I think it will go. Discovery channel picked MA's own Seniormaster Cristino Vasquez to teach a student. Then he was asked who he would pick to be a good counterpart in other FMA styles. Sir Cris picked GT Leo Gaje. Because they were friends and had much respect for each other. I got this info from SM Cris.

Anybody know if this is how it panned down? I am just excited FMA is getting the exposure. Plus SM Vasquez is a big influence to my own growth. I am happy he is getting such exposure too. Because GT Gaje is already known.


----------

